# Free to a good home



## Shotgun (Feb 11, 2021)

I've got a 101.28990 lathe.  The PO added a QCGB and a VFD controlled 3-phase motor.  But he still had the original spindle chart that came with the lathe, and it is in pretty good shape.  Better shape than I'm in, and just as old.

I know some of you guys are into restoration, and you're welcome to it.  I'll drop it into an envelope and mail it off to the first reply I get that has an address.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 11, 2021)

Use the private message instead of say your address in the reply


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 11, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> Use the private message instead of say your address in the reply


Good point Braeden. PM if you don't want to advertise your address.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2021)

Another point - the 101.28990 always came with a QCGB.  What "spindle chart" are you referring to?  Rather than spending a bunch of time trying to describe it, best way to answer would be to post a photo of it.


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 11, 2021)

The Spindle Speed Chart.  I made an assumption that would be the name for it, but I don't mind being wrong so much.


----------



## RandyMcNally (Feb 11, 2021)

I wish Atlas would’ve included this chart on my 10F. Same speeds. I have this info laminated and sitting on a bench near my lathe.

I know why they didn’t: besides the bed Atlas hardly left a single flat surface when designing my older model 
I do like the design with more flat surfaces that you 12-inch guys have.

Nice of you to pass it along.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 12, 2021)

OK.  That is the spindle speed or RPM chart for any of the 1/2" bed lathes built by Atlas and sold by Atlas, Atlas-Clausing, Clausing-Atlas, Clausing or Sears between 1957 and 1981.  It mounts on the flat front of the headstock casting  in between the back-gear engagement assembly and the tumbler, with the top about half an inch below the top of the headstock casting.  There should be one on your 101,28990.  If there isn't, then that one should be.

Also, the PO did not add a QCGB to your machine.  It came with one already installed.  It also came with the much stronger right leadscrew bearing support and with a slip clutch mounted on the gear box output shaft to limit damage caused by a crash.  The manual that came with the lathe explains how to adjust it to one lb-ft of torque.  However, there are only about three valid excuses for a crash: massive heart attack, massive stroke, or nearby detonation of a nuclear or thermonuclear weapon.  Hopefully you will never have one.


----------



## Shotgun (Feb 12, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> or nearby detonation of a nuclear or thermonuclear weapon.  Hopefully you will never have one.



I need to talk to my neighbor down the street, then.  I'd hate for his hobby to cause my lathe to crash!


----------



## Selbyrk (Jun 25, 2022)

I would like to have this. Is it still available?


----------



## SilverJimmy (Jul 8, 2022)

RandyMcNally said:


> I wish Atlas would’ve included this chart on my 10F. Same speeds. I have this info laminated and sitting on a bench near my lathe.
> 
> I know why they didn’t: besides the bed Atlas hardly left a single flat surface when designing my older model
> I do like the design with more flat surfaces that you 12-inch guys have.
> ...


I also just picked up a 101.28990 Craftsman lathe and would like to find that same chart of spindle speeds. Does anyone know if those are available as a wall poster? I’m new to all this so any help is appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## mickri (Jul 8, 2022)

Why don't you save the above picture of speeds to your computer and print it out.  Then tape it to your lathe with clear packing tape.


----------

